# Ищу книгу



## komax (25 Апр 2011)

Очень нужна книга *Карла Левита "Мануальная терапия в рамках врачебной реабилитации"*. Может у кого-то таковая имеется? спс

мой тел 0677093425 (Киев)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Апр 2011)

Издавалась в 90 годах голобая обложка?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (30 Апр 2011)

В поисковой службе - скачать, название книги, находите ссылку и скачиваете. Или непременно нужен бумажный вариант?


----------

